# Still Undecided on Costume?



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I certainly hope I'm not the *ONLY ONE *still undecided about my own costume this year. Only have 3 days to decide...should I do a zombie face and outfit, a mask and costume, both? If I take an hour or more to make my face into a zombie, how long can I wear it for? Should I go for a less scary costume in the earlier part of the day for the little ones then go scary for the older kids at night? I don't know why I'm having so much trouble deciding. I should just put my hair up in curlers, only use white foundation (no eye makeup, blush or lipstick), throw an old robe on and open the door with a coffee cup in my hand and a toothbrush hanging out of my mouth... :googly: Maybe I'll practice with the makeup tonight then decide...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The robe and curler thing could work - tell people you're Maxine and act grumpy about it

Good face makeup should easily last the evening unless you're going to be doing anything that makes you break a sweat. And I wouldn't bother changing the look to be more or less scary, because you can always ACT more scary as the evening progresses and TOTs get older.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

im still undecided.IF this dress I have still fits(I haven't worn it in about 3 or 4 years) Then I'll wear that with some goofy socks, im undecided about my shoes, high heels or sneakers...hmmm, plus make up that i haven't figured out yet.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

tHANKS Roxy, and GC - wear whatever is comfortable unless you can take the shoes off...then go for the heels.
These are some of my ideas so far (sure, less than 24 hrs left to decide):
1) Long shirt with lots of different hooks on it (cup, shower, fishing, clothing, sewing hooks, etc), black tights & high heels, overdone makeup and a smile...I'm the "HAPPY HOOKER" (anyone remember her from the 70's?), Ice Queen - long white tunic with sprayed-on glitter, white and glitter makeup including long sparkly false eyelashes, tiara and lightly colored cellophane streamers from my arms, snake queen (I have the old costume) or your token ZOMBIE MOM. I'm leaning toward the Ice Queen...after getting dirty from making decorations all month I think I'd like to go with some well needed glamour! We'll have to see, still finishing some props! Nothing like last minute


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I vote for Ice Queen - we see enough teenage girls looking like hookers for Halloween

I remember the Happy Hooker. I think she wrote an advice column in Penthouse magazine


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I too vote for the Ice Queen. Like you said, after working hard and getting dirty for the last month, you deserve some glamour while you see all the tots admiring all of that work.

Had my costume picked out over a month ago, had all of the workers over last night to pick costumes and set designated areas, of course I lost my costume to one of the workers. But that okay, all of my workers are awesome people so if they are happy I am happy. I'll come up with something tonight.

Whatever costume you choose, have fun and have a great Halloween


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I went out this afternoon and got white glitter hairspray, long white gloves and long icy eyelashes...Ice Queen it is! One minor problem, no tunic or dress yet. I'll come up with something, I have tons of materials...there must be some white in there! Everyone have a GREAT HALLOWEEN!


----------



## creatrope (Oct 27, 2009)

*recently thawed*

Ice queen is sounds good; but if you're still torn between incorporating the zombie look or ice queen you could try something a little different - how about 'recently thawed'. Use your ice queen make-up, attach a few plastic tubes and blinky 'control' lights and zombie up your face a bit - but leave the crystals and icy look all over. Wear something a bit retro like a hippy dress and say you were frozen in 1960 and are being 'thawed'.

thanks for the nice comments madmomma and good luck on your halloween!

-creatrope


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Unfortunately I was so busy with everything today, didn't get into full costume. The silly glitter spray barely did the trick and the falsh eyelashes came slightly unglued. Had fun anyway and called myself a Prom Queen Wannabe. Posed with my "date". At least it was something. I love all the ideas... Creatrope, I'll be better prepared and think I'm using your idea for next year! Happy Haunting!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice looking date you have there!


----------

